# Lots of poop



## Luellaq06 (Nov 8, 2011)

I adopted Chubby last week and he was very underweight at 7.5 pounds the vet said he should be more like 10. Chubby has really filled out from what he was. You could see all his ribs before they were sticking out but now you can only see them occasionally. The first time we brought him home his pops were very small and he pooped 3 or 4 times. Now they are long and he poops anywhere from 4-9 times. In last week he went up to 7.8 pounds in weight. He eats the Iams that my bfs dog eats and he seems happy with that. They tell me that at the shelter he ate Purina Pro Small Breed. We free feed both dogs and we had been feeding Chubby some treats and things. The other dog has always free fed and I really dont want to change that. Both dogs just eat the food when they are hungry. I just want to know if my Chi is pooping too much or if this is just a result of his bodily weight changes. Also if this might be a territorial marking thing? Since he does it in pretty much the same locations and I know many of those apartments he poos near have dogs in them.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

that is a lot 9 times a day ,maybe hes eating too much,especially if he's not used to being free fed


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I think it might be the quality of food you're feeding him. Purina and Iams have a lot of fillers in them so that will result in bigger droppings. Typically the higher quality of food, the more is absorbed, the smaller the waste (poop)  
Maybe upgrade to a higher quality kibble like Acana or Orijen? Besides kibble there's also dehydrated raw like Ziwipeak, Stella & Chewy's and The Honest Kitchen.


----------



## Luellaq06 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmm yea it isnt very good food. I would have to convince the bf to upgrade too or just put out two bowls. I dont want to stop free feeding if I can help it because I dont want to upset the routine for the other dog. I was looking at Blue Wilderness brand as a possible replacement it seems to be one of the better ones that they carry at the pet store, but it has a super high amount of protein. Does anyone else feed this to their Chis? Some also suggeted putting him back on Purina Pro Plan food but just the adult variety instead of small breed. Thank you for your help  I'll look into the other brands that you listed Marabou as well.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

This site will help. It is an independent ratings site. You can search by 4 or 5 star foods or search by a brand you are considering.

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings

Here is the same site. I searched for Purina ProPlan:
Purina Pro Plan Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating
2 stars out of 5.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would never free feed having 2 dogs. I used to free feed but only had 1 dog (no competition). 2 dogs will eat til they explode, not cause they're hungry but to prevent the other one from eating it. Pooping that much means he's eating way too much. Please change to a better food. Iams and Purina are full of toxins and garbage. You can find a much better food for your babies.


----------



## Luellaq06 (Nov 8, 2011)

So I talked to my bf today and hes agreed to switch to a better food for both dogs. Chubby only pooped 5 times today which is better. I cant wait to switch him to better food! Thank you for the input I was starting to think all Chihuahua just pooped a lot. I have included an okay pic of both dogs. I need to find a camera cord to post the better ones.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi saw the pic of your 2 babies oh their both fine looking good luck with chubby


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I free feed all my dogs and I have 13 dogs. They mostly have great food manners. Every once and a while there's a little growl, but nothing bad at all. My daughter's lab/pit mix guards the food a bit, but we watch him and correct him when he gets out of hand. But, yeah, a better food will help with the poops.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Agreed to what others have said. All the poops probably has to do with quality of food. I think you would see vast improvement with a higher quality food. Blue Wilderness worked pretty good for my boys. It is one of the better ones. Wellness and Taste of the Wild maybe be other brands to consider. As well as the Acana and Orijen. 
I won't do anything Purina, Pedigree, Science Diet, Royal Canin, Eukanuba, Iams. I know many people feed this without problems but there are way better options out there. 
Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

Something else to consider is Ziwipeak. It's as easy to feed as kibble but way better. My dogs love it. I, unfortunately, do have to order it online though.


----------



## Luellaq06 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello,
The bag of Blue Wilderness - Salmon just came in yesterday. Chubby has been pooping 5-7 times a day since the 9 day time so I'm excited to try the new food and see if theres an inprovement. I also noticed as I started to feed him the IAMS my bf had that his poop has gradually smelled worse and worse and more identical the the other dogs so I'm guessing that as we switch that will improve or at least change. Thank you for your suggestions and help and well see what happens. :cheers:


----------



## Luellaq06 (Nov 8, 2011)

Well its been a few weeks now and things have improved Chubby poops once or twice a day now, three times max. Chubby wont eat the LifeSource bits of the food but I'm not sure of that matters or not. The other dog wasnt eating as well at first but now hes eating just fine as well. I am really glad I switched them over to the better food! Thank you again for all your help.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

lol That's why I switched from Blue Buffalo, they wouldn't eat the life source bits and would spit them out, then my peke would come along and hoover the bits all up. I was afraid they weren't getting the vitamins they needed and Ling Ling was getting too much. But yay on cutting back on his poops. He will be so much more healthy now.


----------

